# Can you kill wax moth larvae/eggs with heat?



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I read this link and use this on my comb with great results for me....

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203563


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You can place the super with a cover over a large red ant nest and let the ants consume the wax moth larvae. I works best if the wax worms have just started to eat the comb.
Or, you can use the B. t. spores and spray the combs.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeffzhear said:


> I read this link and use this on my comb with great results for me....
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203563


Link does not seem to work for me. Could someone answer the OP. Just about to try it myself, but a voice of experience would be appreciated. At what temp and for how long and what can you kill, if anything, besides wax moth with heat?


----------

